# English Springer Spaniel pups



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello, my husband and I are looking for an english springer spaniel pup to be our next hunting buddy. Any one know of good breeders in Utah? We're hoping to get one in the next few months.

Thanks!
-K


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just remember there are field bred ESS's and there are show bred ESS's. You will definitely want a field bred Springer for hunting. I'm not going to say a show dog won't hunt, but a lot of the hunting desires have been bred out of them. Also be mindful some SS's have "rage syndrome". Sounds like your doing your homework and looking for a reputable breeder, so that is good. I have had a couple of field bred Springers, and they demand more attention than any other breed I have ever owned. They are fantastic close working flushing dogs. Good luck with your search.


----------

